# Horloge bandjes - waar haal jij ze?



## FongSayYuk

Ik ben bijv nu op zoek naar perlon straps en zie ze op een nederlandse site (mag ik die plaatsen) voor 7.25 voor 20mm bandjes.

Is dat een goede prijs of hebben jullie betere adresjes:roll:



Onlangs trouwens een bracelet gekocht via Seiko Amsterdam en was helemaal |>|>


----------



## baaart

Laatst een nato en perlon strap gekocht bij cheapestnatostraps maar ondanks goede feedback op dit forum, vind ik ze maar matig.


----------



## FongSayYuk

baaart said:


> Laatst een nato en perlon strap gekocht bij cheapestnatostraps maar ondanks goede feedback op dit forum, vind ik ze maar matig.


waarom?


----------



## Skv

FongSayYuk said:


> Ik ben bijv nu op zoek naar perlon straps en zie ze op een nederlandse site (mag ik die plaatsen) voor 7.25 voor 20mm bandjes.
> 
> Is dat een goede prijs of hebben jullie betere adresjes:roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Onlangs trouwens een bracelet gekocht via Seiko Amsterdam en was helemaal |>|>


Ik heb een originele vintage perlon, Dutch made, gekocht via horlogeforum. Iemand heeft een stapeltje op de kop getikt een week of wat geleden. 13 incl verzenden.


----------



## DustinC

FongSayYuk said:


> Ik ben bijv nu op zoek naar perlon straps en zie ze op een nederlandse site (mag ik die plaatsen) voor 7.25 voor 20mm bandjes.
> 
> Is dat een goede prijs of hebben jullie betere adresjes:roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Onlangs trouwens een bracelet gekocht via Seiko Amsterdam en was helemaal |>|>


Welke bracelet heb je gekocht, voor welk horloge en voor hoeveel?


----------



## FongSayYuk

Jelle86 said:


> Ik heb een originele vintage perlon, Dutch made, gekocht via horlogeforum. Iemand heeft een stapeltje op de kop getikt een week of wat geleden. 13 incl verzenden.


Link Please?  Ik kijk eigenlijk nooit op t andere forum


----------



## FongSayYuk

DustinC said:


> Welke bracelet heb je gekocht, voor welk horloge en voor hoeveel?


90 EUR een bracelet voor mijn ssa213j2. Hier zat een leren bandje op

Zie meer info voor https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/bracelet-my-ssa213j2-2051090.html


----------



## SearChart

Verschilt, meestal bij een van deze: dehorlogebandenspecialist, seriouswatches.


----------



## Martin_B

Veel bij de rikketik!


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Altijd op eBay...


----------



## Rolf D

Laatst op horlogebanden.com besteld, wel pas nadat ik afgeschrikt was door de prijzen van de V&D.


----------



## (c)huck

Heb de afgelopen jaren best wat bandjes bij cheapestnatostraps ook gekocht, en ik moet zeggen dat ik er wel blij mee was. Voornamelijk nato en zulu dan, geen perlon nog..


----------



## sv3rr3

Perlon straps zijn daar van prima kwaliteit.. Redelijk goedkoop ook


----------



## ImperiumDX

Heb paar dagen geleden nog een bandje ontvangen. Op Ebay besteld van het merk Hirsch straps. 
Voor een Eterna Matic vintage horloge. Maat 19mm niet makkelijk te vinden in winkels.


----------



## Bidle

ik heb bandjes gekocht van veel diverse makers,.... echt te veel om op te noemen. Met name voor de Panerais heb ik veel makers geprobeerd. Dus tja,....


----------



## boeing767

1. cheapnatostraps.com -> Prima prijs/kwaliteitsverhouding, heb hier denk ik de afgelopen 5 jaar zo'n 15 straps gehaald. 
2. http://www.horloge-bandjes.nl/-> Ik heb het gevoel (maar kan bedrog zijn) alsof de kwaliteit van de nato straps hier iets beter is. Worden minder snel vies en rafelen/pollen minder snel, maar goed het laatst 3 jaar terug hier iets besteld.
3. www.watchbandcenter.com -> Wie hier niet kan slagen....... Wat een collectie  . Prima kwaliteit en meestal binnen 3 dagen in huis is mijn ervaring.


----------



## Emrejagger

De natos koop ik via ali e x p r e ss. Voor 2 euro heb je oké natos voor geen drol. Gratis verzenden. 

Vraagje ; hoe heten de "springbars" in Nederlands? 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## Proenski

Emrejagger said:


> De natos koop ik via ali e x p r e ss. Voor 2 euro heb je oké natos voor geen drol. Gratis verzenden.
> 
> Vraagje ; hoe heten de "springbars" in Nederlands?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


Springbars = bandpinnen


----------



## Emrejagger

Proenski said:


> Springbars = bandpinnen


Thanks, Ik dacht altijd "pushbars"

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## Proenski

Emrejagger said:


> Thanks, Ik dacht altijd "pushbars"
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


 Er zijn meerdere kreten bandpennen zie ook wel voorbij komen of pushpinnen


----------



## rdb84

Als het goed moet zijn, dan altijd uit Italie. Lederen straps eigenlijk altijd bij Orloff. Nylon straps meestal vanuit China / ebay. Europese 'middenklasse' banden, dan meestal van Hirsch.


----------



## Proenski

rdb84 said:


> Als het goed moet zijn, dan altijd uit Italie. Lederen straps eigenlijk altijd bij Orloff. Nylon straps meestal vanuit China / ebay. Europese 'middenklasse' banden, dan meestal van Hirsch.


Hirsch vind ik vrij duur, Rios en Meyhoffer zijn net zo goed en goedkoper. Italie is echt geen garantie voor kwaliteit, ik heb een Morelatto band gehad die praktisch enkel in de horlogedoos heeft gezetten waarvan het topleer ging loslaten na ca. 1 jaar...

Goede ervaringen heb ik ook met Hadley Roma (USA) en Diloy


----------



## sv3rr3

Ik ben eigenlijk op zoek naar onderstaand bandje, suede 'vintage' in deze stijl. Hodinkee verkoopt ze, maar ik zit met een budget.. Iemand een idee waar ik ze onder de 35 euro kan vinden? 20mm.


----------



## (c)huck

sv3rr3 said:


> Ik ben eigenlijk op zoek naar onderstaand bandje, suede 'vintage' in deze stijl. Hodinkee verkoopt ze, maar ik zit met een budget.. Iemand een idee waar ik ze onder de 35 euro kan vinden? 20mm.


Ik zou op eBay checken. Net even gekeken, als je "suede watch strap 20mm" zoekt, dan vindt je precies die bandjes binnen je budget.. (weet niet of ik een link naar eBay mag posten?)

Koop zelf vaak bandjes via eBay.


----------



## Saybia

Laat ik ook maar even mijn zoektocht met jullie delen, misschien kan iemand mij helpen. Ik ben op zoek naar de Gulf of M-technik Nato/Zulu in 24mm. Ik kan ze wel kleiner vinden maar niet in 24mm. Weet iemand waar ik deze wel kan vinden?


----------



## rdb84

Proenski said:


> Hirsch vind ik vrij duur, Rios en Meyhoffer zijn net zo goed en goedkoper. Italie is echt geen garantie voor kwaliteit, ik heb een Morelatto band gehad die praktisch enkel in de horlogedoos heeft gezetten waarvan het topleer ging loslaten na ca. 1 jaar...
> 
> Goede ervaringen heb ik ook met Hadley Roma (USA) en Diloy


Klopt, Italie raad ik alleen aan als je een artisanale strap maker kent / weet. Morelatto is gewoon massaproductie.


----------



## rdb84

sv3rr3 said:


> Ik ben eigenlijk op zoek naar onderstaand bandje, suede 'vintage' in deze stijl. Hodinkee verkoopt ze, maar ik zit met een budget.. Iemand een idee waar ik ze onder de 35 euro kan vinden? 20mm.


 Verkoper 'lsitalianaccessories' op Ebay heeft deze stijl.


----------



## Proenski

rdb84 said:


> Klopt, Italie raad ik alleen aan als je een artisanale strap maker kent / weet. Morelatto is gewoon massaproductie.


Ook Morellato maakt goede handgemaakte straps, net als Hirsch, Rios etc. etc. En dat zie je gelijk aan het prijskaartje maar blijft nog altijd goedkoper dan een custom made band, daar zou ik alleen voor gaan als je echt iets heel bijzonders in gedachten hebt wat je niet bij een regulier merk kunt vinden.


----------



## Proenski

Saybia said:


> Laat ik ook maar even mijn zoektocht met jullie delen, misschien kan iemand mij helpen. Ik ben op zoek naar de Gulf of M-technik Nato/Zulu in 24mm. Ik kan ze wel kleiner vinden maar niet in 24mm. Weet iemand waar ik deze wel kan vinden?


Gewoon op Ebay hoor, even intikken "24mm nato", wereldwijd zoeken en ik kom ze gewoon tegen... Cheapestnatostraps heeft ze ook in 24mm.


----------



## Saybia

Proenski said:


> Gewoon op Ebay hoor, even intikken "24mm nato", wereldwijd zoeken en ik kom ze gewoon tegen... Cheapestnatostraps heeft ze ook in 24mm.


Nou ik heb nog een keer Ebay en Ali E bekeken en uiteindelijk alleen de licht blauwe M-technik versie gevonden.

Maar geen LeMans/Gulf.... Ik ging ervan uit dat Cheapestnatostraps niet de maat hadden omdat ze geen 24mm aanbieden op de site bij degene die ik zoek. Ik zal ze wel een mailtje sturen.


----------



## septentrio

Cheapestnatostraps en Strapsco zijn geweldig!


----------



## sv3rr3

Ik ben eigenlijk op zoek naar een pepsi bezel.. Waar vind ik (online, liefst NL) een losse bezel? Is voor een oxygen 40mm duikertje


----------



## wekke

als je custom wil gaan lijkt deze wel mooie dingen te maken:

Combat-Straps - GALLERY


----------



## mooieklokjes

Ik koop normaal mijn perlon en nato bandjes bij cheapestnatostraps.com, die zijn opzich wel prima. Laatst twee lederen bandjes gekocht met 'side-stitch', maar dat is wel belabberde kwaliteit. Slecht en lelijk leer. Maarja, valt te verwachten voor 15 eu...


----------



## Handavinci

ik koop ook bij cheapestnatostraps, en laatst een Gisoni met vlindersluiting gekocht bij kish.nl. Snelle levering en goede kwaliteit!


----------



## mooieklokjes

Voor perlon en nato's zou ik zeker bij cheapestnatostraps.com kijken. Prima kwaliteit. Hun leren bandjes daarentegen vind ik wel slecht, maar viel ook te verwachten voor 14 euro...


----------



## SandorV

Deze week mijn eerste bestelling geplaatst bij Cheapestnatostraps. Zeker aan te raden. Met express shipping volgende dag geleverd.


----------



## Ursus

Voor de vintage stijl straps die hierboven is geplaatst, kan ik eventueel suggestie geven om eens een kijkje te nemen bij ons op degriffstraps.com , dan hoef je niet over het kanaal te zoeken.
Voor nato's en dergelijke vind ik ebay (DE) dan weer ideaal zoals hierboven reeds aangegeven


----------



## tomant_123

Iemand een tip voor een two-piece perlon?


----------



## Bidle

tomant_123 said:


> Iemand een tip voor een two-piece perlon?


Gewoon van eBay; zoeken op "Perlon strap two". Kom je meer dan genoeg tegen.


----------



## Al Faromeo

Ursus said:


> ... ik eventueel suggestie geven om eens een kijkje te nemen bij ons op degriffstraps.com, dan hoef je niet over het kanaal te zoeken.


De fotoos op de site zijn veelbelovend - ik heb twee bandjes in bestelling.
In het Nederlands kunnen communiceren is een voordeel; de communicatie verloopt soepel en vol verwachting klopt mijn hart. Eind van de week verwacht ik ze in de bus; zodra ze er zijn laat ik me weer horen.


----------

